# Credit card question on 0% balance



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

I've recieved a 0% transfer on money I transfer to my current account and I was wondering if I transferred say 200 pound which is interest free for 6 months and I then used my credit card for a normal purchase would I still be able to pay off that payment in full and leave the balance transfer amount to pay at a later date


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure you pay off whatever is at the higher interest rate first, you'd need to check your CC agreement.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeh I think your right ill check the small print thankyou


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

On the Virgin CC site it says 


> If you don't pay off your balance in full, your repayments will be allocated to balances at the highest rates first. If you have balances attracting the same promotional rate, we will allocate your repayments to the balance with the earliest start date - and if the start dates are the same, repayments will come from the one with the highest standard rate.
> 
> Please note, this applies whether or not lower interest rate transactions have appeared on your statement yet.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Any payments are supposed to pay off the highest interest first, however I had a good deal sent from my CC so i paid off the remining balance then transferred another card balance onto it. On the next statement there was interest from the original amount of about £2.40 iirc. I thought that would disappear after my first big payment but it's still there, I should ring them to find out why as I'm expecting 0% for 9 months.


----------

